# shcool archery



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

i was just wondering if eneybody else took archery class in school becuse i do next week.it goes along with hunters ed


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a archery class 3rd trimester. basically history added on to an advanced NASP course.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I took NASP in my middle school gym classes, but thats all we have up here!


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

that would be awesome our new principle wont even allow us to have a trophy case filled with awards that are schooled earned from the 70's to now........... so i doubt we will have a bow in our school


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

skulzhead said:


> that would be awesome our new principle wont even allow us to have a trophy case filled with awards that are schooled earned from the 70's to now........... so i doubt we will have a bow in our school


He is crazy.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My school never had any sort of archery or anything like that, my old school wouldn't even like it if someone brought a screw driver into school.
But now that I'm homeschooled I do have archery class, well, not really but I get to shoot during breaks and what not.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes he is!!!!


corpralbarn said:


> He is crazy.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

we get to shoot matthews ginisis.it is better than nothing thats the way i look at it.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

my principle would never ever let us bring a bow to school, much less allow us to take classes. i learn from my 4-h instructors and my dad.


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

My pop is trying to set up an archery program in our school, but till then, nothing.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

AJarcher said:


> i was just wondering if eneybody else took archery class in school becuse i do next week.it goes along with hunters ed


I teach at an afterschool archery program. :teeth:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i have always thought of trying to get archery started in my school. but i dont know how far it would go, so i dont know if it is a waste of time.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Its never a waste of time im sure if you get it going you will find that a lot kids that end up enjoying it. I wish we had something more than a 2 week NASP segement in our middle school gym classes! Dont give up, it could be worth the fight!


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i have always thought of trying to get archery started in my school. but i dont know how far it would go, so i dont know if it is a waste of time.


----------

